# R35 lower radiator hose & dump valve gaskets



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

I seem to have somehow missed placed the rad bottom hose and dump valve gaskets (both sides) after somework on my R35 so if anybody can help me out drop me a message - cheers!


----------

